# Hi



## AndyD (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello

im Andy im sorry to be here on such grim pretences but I need desperate help for re-homing.

I am in Gainsborough Lincolnshire

we have 4 pet mice, one is a boy we had no idea of this we have a gorgeous litter of babies with 3 mums.

tragedy has stuck twice two mums have escaped and have died in the space of a week!! were devastated and just don't know what to do

My partner wants to re-home them to some one more experienced hence my post, I feel so horrible because I love them very much and have quite a bond with the litter of baby's like I do with our cats & our rats but we think its best they go to some one more experienced and some were safer


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello Andy.

I'm sorry to hear, and I'm sorry I can help you with the re-homing (I'm in Denmark). But can I ask, what kind of cages are you using?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome .. sorry you are having a hard time with your mice do you have any photos of them?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

If you can't find a suitable home [email protected] sell a cage called a Mickey Max that is escape proof for both adults and babies and also a nice size.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... av7RyacRnA


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

so sorry. wish I could help, but I'm in the states...


----------

